# رساله الى منتدنا واقباط مصر



## bubsy100 (12 فبراير 2011)

*[SIZE=[COLOR="Blue"]"3"]الى جميع الاخوه والاخوات فى منتدنا العزيز
اكتب الى اخواتى اقباط مصر اننا قد حان الوقت اننا نفوق و نصحى ونعرف اننا دخلنا فى عهد جديد وهو عهد ما بعد الرئيس المخلوع مبارك 
ونسبنا من موضوع انه كان حمينا نحن الاقباط و الى نعرفه احسن من الى مانعرفوش وكل الشعارات الزائفه و  االكاذبه الى كنا عيشين فيها دى واننا نكون على جنب ونكون سلبيين فى كل حاجه متعلقه بالسياسه ملناش فيها  
فى الواقع لابد ان نعرف اننا لازم كلنا الاقباط يكون لينا صوت عشان نقدر نعيش فى مصر وتكون لمصر مستقبل افضل لينا ولاودنا من بعد وده ميجيش بالسلبيه ونترك  كلى شى يجى لوحده 
لازم نكون ايجابيين فى كل شى وده عن طريق الشباب القبطى لان هو ده الى يقدر يغير ويحافظ على مصر انها تقع تحت اى تيار سياسى او دينى او ايدولوجى ممن يجعل مصر ان ترجع للخلف وتعيش فى الظلام لسنين وده كل الناس الى هنا فى المنتدى خايفه منه عشان كدا حبيت اكتبلكم كقبطى اولا ومصرى ثانيا اننا نشارك فى كل شى فى صنع القرار السياسى فى الوقت الحالى 
اولا لازم نشارك نحن الشباب مع شباب 25 يناير  لتحقيق مطالبهم وعلى راسها حل المجالس التشريعيه و النيابيه  (مجلس الشعب و الشورى والمجلس المحليه ) و
ثانيا الغاء الدستور القائم واحلله بدستور اخر علمانى ومدنى وديموقراطى ليس قائم  على دين محدد ولا مستمد شرعيته من تشريع محدد  عشان تكون مصر دوله علمانيه ومدنيه قائمه على تعدد الاديان والمذاهب وكل التيارات السياسيه  المختلفه  واحترام الراى الاخر وحقوق الانسان وفصل الدين عن الدوله لان ده هو اول خطوه فى مسار الحريه و الديموقراطيه الى كلنا نحلم بها منذ عقود مضت وبالتالى تحل كل المشاكل الى كنا نعانى منها من تعصب وبناء دور العباده و التعينات وخلافه  وده يتحقق من مشاركه كل الشباب و الكنائس وعلى راسهم الاباء الكهنه بشكل علنى وصريح امام التليفيزون و الصحافه و المشاركه والترشيح  فى اى مجلس محلى او نقابه مهنيه او برلمان قادم وايضا التوجه الى صنديق التصويت فى اى استفتاء على اى دستور او قانون قادم وايضا التصويت فى اى انتخابات  محليه او برلمانيه او رئاسيه قادمه 
انا بكتب الان الى كل اقباط مصر حتى لا تضيع الفرصه مننا الان ثم نبكى على اللبن المسكوب 
بعد كده ونقول تمييز وتعصب ومشاكل طائفيه بعد كدا 
بقولها تانى للازم نكون ايجابيين و المشاركه الفعاله وتاييد ثوره 25 يناير  و المشاركه مع صناع القرار  ولازم يكون مسانده وتاييد من رجال الكنيسه على كدا احنا عدننا 10 مليون قبطى يعنى قوه لايستهان بها حرام تضيع مننا الفرصه دى  اخير الدوله المدنيه هى الحل  خالى باكو   
الرجاء الصوم والصلاه لى واتمنى مشرفيين المنتدى الجميل ده انهم يهتموا بالرساله دى ويخلوها بمثابه رساله لكل المنتدى وليس مجرد راى او مشاركه عشان الرساله توصل ونعمل بها  [/COLOR]
*[/SIZE]


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2011)

> *فى الواقع لابد ان نعرف اننا لازم كلنا الاقباط يكون لينا صوت عشان نقدر نعيش فى مصر وتكون لمصر مستقبل افضل لينا ولاودنا من بعد وده ميجيش بالسلبيه ونترك كلى شى يجى لوحده
> لازم نكون ايجابيين فى كل شى وده عن طريق الشباب القبطى لان هو ده الى يقدر يغير ويحافظ على مصر انها تقع تحت اى تيار سياسى او دينى او ايدولوجى*



*نعم اؤيد وبقوة*
*ومحدش كان بيحمينا غير الله*
*وبقترح يكون لنا صفحة مخصصة تجمع صوتنا كلنا ويكون واحد ضد اى *
*اهدار لحق اى شخص*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 فبراير 2011)

*
نريد مصر دولة مدنية علمانية ديمقراطية


http://www.facebook.com/pages/ayzyn-msr-dwlt-mdnyt-lmanyt-lybralyt/192007034157615*


----------



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2011)

تعدادنا 18 مليون
وكلامك صحيح جدا
لازم يكون لينا دور
-------------------
*لكن*
مبارك لم يكن حامينا 


> *ونسبنا من موضوع انه كان حمينا نحن الاقباط*


لا يا غالى
من يحمينا هو يســـــــــــــــــوع


----------



## bubsy100 (12 فبراير 2011)

*ارجو المشاركه والنشر الموضوع هام جدا *


----------



## MAJI (12 فبراير 2011)

نتمنى ومن كل قلوبنا ان يحكم مصر حكومة تقدمية وعادلة وان يكون للاقباط دور واضح ومهم فيها لان فيهم من الكفاءات ما تتشرف بها مصر والاولى بهذه الكفاءات ان تقدم عطائها لمصر لترتقي وتكون منارة لكل دول المنطقة
ربنا معاكم ويسدد خطاكم


----------



## man4truth (12 فبراير 2011)

*كلامك مزبوط ميه فى الميه
كلنا معاك
لازم يكون فى نهضة قبطيه وفى اسرع وقت ممكن
النهضه لا يجب اقحام الكنيسه فيها
ولكن منا كاقباط علمانيين
اعط ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله
نحن مواطنون مصريون اقباط اصحاب البلد
اصحوا يا أقباط
لنرفع شعار
اصحوا ياأقباط​*


----------



## man4truth (12 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> نتمنى ومن كل قلوبنا ان يحكم مصر حكومة تقدمية وعادلة وان يكون للاقباط دور واضح ومهم فيها لان فيهم من الكفاءات ما تتشرف بها مصر والاولى بهذه الكفاءات ان تقدم عطائها لمصر لترتقي وتكون منارة لكل دول المنطقة
> ربنا معاكم ويسدد خطاكم



*لا يجب ان نتمنى فقط ولكن ان نعمل
لنترك دور المتفرج
محدش هيمسك ايدينا علشان يدينا حقوقنا
الحقوق لا تمنح ولكن تغتصب
لو قعدنا نتمنى من هنا لميت سنه تانى مش هنمشى ولا خطوه
لازم نعمل كل اللى ممكن عمله*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 فبراير 2011)

*الرب يبارككم ويكون معكم*
*في رأيي لو اتحد الأقباط لكانوا أكبر قوة في مصر وأكثر من الأخوان بكثير*

*للأسف (بحسب رأيي المتواضع) البابا (الذي صرت أحبه كثيرا ً بعد معاشرة الأقباط على النت) اتأخذ أسوأ قرار سياسي وإيماني ، سياسيا ً مبارك صار ورقة محروقة تخلى عنه حتى أقرب حلفاؤه ، وإيمانيا ً شخص سارق ويده ملطخة بدماء الأقباط في العمرانية وشكوك كبيرة حول كنيسة القديسين وغير ذلك من الأمور الكثيرة .*

*ولكن لا بأس يمكن للأمور أن تكون إيجابية جدا ً باتحاد الصوت القبطي*


----------



## MAJI (12 فبراير 2011)

*لايجب ان نتمنى فقط ولكن ان نعمل
لنترك دور المتفرج
محدش هيمسك ايدينا علشان يدينا حقوقنا
الحقوق لا تمنح ولكن تغتصب
لو قعدنا نتمنى من هنا لميت سنه تانى مش هنمشى ولا خطوه
لازم نعمل كل اللى ممكن عمله* 
وانا في العراق لايسعني إلا التمنيات لكم بالافضل
نحن مسيحيو العراق اشتركنا في العملية السياسية لكن مكاسبنا قليلة ربما لان نسبتنا اقل منكم او لان الحكومة تهمش من تريد
وانا اؤيد مشاركتكم الفعالة في العملية السياسية للمرحلة المقبلة للحد من سيطرة الرجعيين والاستبداديين في البلد
الرب معكم


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 فبراير 2011)

*يسوع هو حامينا 

لا مبارك ولا غيروا
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 فبراير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الرب يبارككم ويكون معكم*
> *في رأيي لو اتحد الأقباط لكانوا أكبر قوة في مصر وأكثر من الأخوان بكثير*
> 
> *للأسف (بحسب رأيي المتواضع) البابا (الذي صرت أحبه كثيرا ً بعد معاشرة الأقباط على النت) اتأخذ أسوأ قرار سياسي وإيماني ، سياسيا ً مبارك صار ورقة محروقة تخلى عنه حتى أقرب حلفاؤه ، وإيمانيا ً شخص سارق ويده ملطخة بدماء الأقباط في العمرانية وشكوك كبيرة حول كنيسة القديسين وغير ذلك من الأمور الكثيرة .*
> ...



*هذا بسبب فهمك الخطا للبابا شنودة وكلماته

راجع هذا المقال
*
http://origenelmasry.wordpress.com/2011/02/08/كلمات-البابا-لمبارك-روحية-وليست-سياسي/


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 فبراير 2011)

*فرصتنا الان ان نشارك وننضم للاحزاب السياسية ونختار الرئيس الذي يطلب دولة مدنية وعلينا المشاركة حتي نكبح جماح الاخوان
الله الان منحنا فر صة جديدة بلا اي حجة علينا استغلالها او لا نلوم الا نفسنا حال وصول الاسلاميين للحكم
ساعتها سنتحجج كالعادة انها ارادة وحكمة الله
لحظتها ستعلمون انكم تخدعون انفسكم فقط​*


----------



## bubsy100 (12 فبراير 2011)

*يا اقباط فوقوا *


----------



## The Antiochian (12 فبراير 2011)

*



هذا بسبب فهمك الخطا للبابا شنودة وكلماته

راجع هذا المقال

http://origenelmasry.wordpress.com/2...7%D8%B3%D9%8A/

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي الحبيب فهمي ليس خاطئا ً
1 - كاتب المقال ليس البابا شنودة ، ولا أعتقد أنه مفوض من قبل قداسته بشرح كلامه بهذه الصورة الغريبة .
2 - الجميع فهم كلامه كما فهمته ، وعندما تأخر سقوط مبارك بدأ البعض يتحدثون عن الحنكة السياسية لقداسة البابا شنودة .
3 - البابا شنودة لم يتحدث من هذه الناحية إطلاقا ً (أعني ناحية التعاطف مع الواقع بمصيبته نتيجة شره) وانظر لماذا :




نقل التلفزيون المصري الرسمي عن [URL="http://alkarouz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2363"]البابا [/URL][URL="http://alkarouz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2363"]شنودة [/URL]الثالث ـ الزعيم الروحي للأقباط المصريين ـ قوله انه يؤيد الرئيس حسني مبارك، داعيا ايضا [URL="http://alkarouz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2363"]المحتجين [/URL][URL="http://alkarouz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2363"]لإنهاء [/URL]مظاهراتهم الاحتجاجية المطالبة بتنحي مبارك.

أنقر للتوسيع...

فهل تعتقد أن وقفته ، كوقفته مع شخص وقع في مصائب نتيجة شرور أعماله ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل يطالب من مثل موقف كهذا بطلب الضحايا إنهاء حتى احتجاجهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبالتالي كلام المقال ساقط .

وهناك أمور كثيرة أخرى ، فمثلا ً :




ونقل الموقع عن [URL="http://alkarouz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2363"]البابا [/URL]انه اجرى اتصالا هاتفيا مع [URL="http://alkarouz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2363"]مبارك [/URL]أكد له فيه «تأييده الكامل له وأن بضعة الآلاف المعارضين لا يمثلون قدرا في مقابل الملايين المؤيدة لمبارك».

أنقر للتوسيع...

فهل هذا برأيك هو الموقف الذي تحدث عنه صاحب المقال ؟؟؟؟؟​​​*​


----------



## bubsy100 (12 فبراير 2011)

للابد ان تكون دوله علمانيه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 فبراير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> أخي الحبيب فهمي ليس خاطئا ً
> 1 - كاتب المقال ليس البابا شنودة ، ولا أعتقد أنه مفوض من قبل قداسته بشرح كلامه بهذه الصورة الغريبة .
> 2 - الجميع فهم كلامه كما فهمته ، وعندما تأخر سقوط مبارك بدأ البعض يتحدثون عن الحنكة السياسية لقداسة البابا شنودة .
> ...



*اخي الفاضل 

اولا : حضرتك بتحكم بوجه نظر عامه زي اي شخص عادي ولكن البابا اب روحي وليس سياسي وعندما يتكلم بيتكلم من جانب روحي بحت  ويجب تفسير كلامه بنفس المنظور

ثانيا : البابا مش من الاشخاص التي تركب الموجة يكون مع الرئيس وعندما يحدث اي شي يغير رائه ويتحول الي معارض وهجوم عليا  البابا علمنا الوفاء  حتي لو كان عدو نحب ونحترمة وليس العكس

ثالثا لا تصدق كل حديث منقول عن البابا شنودة ان تعرف الاعلان 

رابعا : هذه المقاله اقرب تفسير لحديث البابا من اي تفسير اخر ونترك الحكم لكل انسان بنفسه

الرجاء عندم الكلام نهائيا عن قداسه البابا في اي مجال سياسي لان مبارك هذا هو من ترك البابا شنودة 3 سنوات في الدير ومع ذلك قدم له البابا كل حب ووفاء

تحياتي*


----------



## legendary man (12 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعه ممكن سوال 

على اى اساس تظنون ان المسلمون سيوافقون على الغاء الدين الاسلامى مصدر للتشريع ؟؟

تخيلوا لو العكس مثلا واحنا 18 مليون وانتم الاكثريه وطلبنا شىء يخص الدين المسيحى 

هل ستوافقوا !!

يا جماعه ...ليس لكم الحق صراحه فى الغاء ديانه تمس 60 مليون مصرى 

انا معكم فى حقكم ان تعيشوا تحت رايه العدل والاحترام والحب والموده 

وحق العباقرة المسيحين انكم ياخذوا المناصب العليا طالما يستحقوها وسيستفيد منها الجميع مسيحين ومسلمين 

لاننا كلنا نطمح الى العيش بكرامه ومستوى راقى 

نحن لا تظنوا بنا كمسلمين اننا نريد تجاهلكم 

ابدا ابدااا هذا لا يوجد فى قلوبنا نحوكم 

ولكن يجب ايضا ان تحترموا عقيدتنا لاننا لن نسمح بالعلمانيه فى بلادنا 

فديننا يرفض ذلك 

تقبلوا يا جماعه رايى بصدر رحب 

ويا ريت مطالبكم تكون شىء تريدونه ونستطيع ان نحققه لكم حتى نعيش سويا مسيحين ومسلمين فى سلام 

شكرا


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> يا جماعه ممكن سوال
> 
> على اى اساس تظنون ان المسلمون سيوافقون على الغاء الدين الاسلامى مصدر للتشريع ؟؟
> 
> ...



*ردي باللون الأحمر
*​


----------



## legendary man (12 فبراير 2011)

زميلى الفاضل 

هل من يتمسك بدينه سواء مسلم او مسيحى او يهودى يكون متعصب ؟؟!!!

وبعدين ما علاقه دينا الاسلامى ...بمحو وجود المسيحين معانا  !!! 

مش فاهم ازاى جبتها كده !

ديننا من تعاليمه انه هو شريعتنا  كمسلمين...وتنازلنا عنه كمسلمين معناه اننا نكفر بالله !!

نحن نحترم عقائد دينكم ...حتى فى الطعام بالرغم من ان بعضها يحرمها ديننا 

يبقى من الواجب ان تعاملنا بنفس المعامله السمحه 

صح ؟

بالنسبه لسوال تشريعنا الاسلامى والغاءك وجودك كمسيحى ...يا ريت تخبرنى هنلغى وجودكم ازاى ؟؟

ايه الظلم اللى هيقع عليكم لما تسود شريعتنا الاسلاميه ؟؟


----------



## Coptic Adel (13 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> زميلى الفاضل
> 
> هل من يتمسك بدينه سواء مسلم او مسيحى او يهودى يكون متعصب ؟؟!!!
> 
> ...



:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:​


----------



## legendary man (13 فبراير 2011)

1- ديننا الاسلامى لا يكون داخل المنزل يا زميل 
فهو شامل المعاملات السياسيه والاقتصاديه والاجتماعيه 

فلو كلامك صح ...لكنا تركنا المخدرات ومحلات الخمر و....و.....تمارس عملها 

فاين العامل الذى سيوقفهم ويردع هولاء اذا اوقفت الدين من الزاويه الاجتماعيه مثلا !!!

نظرا لان الدين يقتصر على العباده للرب وفقط من وجهه نظرك يا زميل  !!!

2- اخبرنى كيف يكون دينى فرض عليك كما تقول يا زميل ؟؟

حدد مواقف هيتدخل فيها الدين وهنظلمكم ....اتحداك تاتى بموقف واحد !!

3- بالنسبه لنقطه لا يحكمنى دين غير دينى ....

فاعتقد ان مثلا عندما نمنع المخدرات واماكن الدعاره ...فهنا نقطه التقاء الاديان ...
لان كلا الاديان يحرمان ذلك ....

هناك نقاط كثيره تحرمها الاديان الاسلاميه والمسيحيه معا....وبالتالى لو نظرت لوجدت اننا نطبق ايضا تعاليم دين المسيحى ولا نظلم احد يا زميل 

وبرده منتظر ان تخبرنى ...ما الذى فى دين الاسلام عندما نطبقه ....سنظلمكم معنا ؟؟


----------



## وسام شاه (13 فبراير 2011)

أخي legendary man

أريد أن أعرف منك حكم الشريعة الاسلامية في الامور التالية .. و أرجوك أن تحدد المصادر الشرعية .. و لاحظ أنني لا أسألك عن رأيك الشخصي - مع تقديري له - و لكني أسألك عن الرأي الشرعي المتفق عليه من قبل أغلب علماء الشريعة..

1- ما هو حكم الشريعة في بناء الكنائس؟ و ما هو الحكم في تولي غير المسلم الولاية على المسلمين؟ و هل يحق لغير المسلم ان يترشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية؟

2- ما هو الحكم الشرعي في المسلم الذي يريد أن يغير دينه؟

3- ما هو الحكم الشرعي في فوائد البنوك وفقا لنظم البنوك المعمول بها في العالم؟


4- هل سيتم تطبيق الحدود اللمذكورة في القرآن مثل قطع يد السارق و رجم الزاني؟


----------



## Coptic Adel (13 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> 1- ديننا الاسلامى لا يكون داخل المنزل يا زميل
> فهو شامل المعاملات السياسيه والاقتصاديه والاجتماعيه
> 
> فلو كلامك صح ...لكنا تركنا المخدرات ومحلات الخمر و....و.....تمارس عملها
> ...



:new5::new5::new5:​


----------



## MAJI (13 فبراير 2011)

الحكم الديني يخنق الشعب ويغتال الحرية الشخصية
انظروا ايران والسعودية وحتى ليبيا والان العراق يحاول ان يكون اسلامي فها قد الغى قسمي المسرح والموسيقى من كلية الفنون الجميلة
الحكم الاسلامي هو حكم دكتاتوري
والحرية اغلى شئ في الحياة


----------



## legendary man (13 فبراير 2011)

اخى وسام شاه 

نحن جميعا نعلم اجابات اسئلتك 

ولكن 
لا تنسى ان هذا هو فقه وليست شريعه !!

ولا تنسى ان هناك وقائع تاريخيه كثيره استطيع عليها ان ابنى فقه جديد فى معامله اهل الكتاب مستقبلا 

ولكن مرفوض ان تجعل سيطرة الاموات على الاحياء فى فقهم ....

فالظروف والمكان تغيرت ...وما يصلح بالامس ...قد نحتاج لتغيره اليوم 

وخصوصا اذا كان فى التاريخ مواقف كثيرة تثبت كلامى فى اسئلتك التى  تطرحها 


بالنسبه للزملاء COPTIC ADEL و MAJI 

انا سوالى كان واضح وانتم فى نهايه الامر اعتمدتم على اهوائكم الشخصيه - مع احترامى وتقديرى لكم - 

طالما لم توضحى لى مواقف ستضايقكم فيها الشريعه الاسلاميه غير انكم لا تريدون ذلك وخلاص !!

يبقى اذا دا مينفعش...... لسبب يا جماعه 

لاننا اغلبيه ...وفى الدول الديمقراطيه ....نخضه لقول الاغلبيه يا جماعه 

صح ولا انا غلطان ؟؟

نقطه اخيره لزميلى  MAJI 
الشريعه الاسلاميه لم تطبق - بشكل صحيح - فى السعوديه وليبا وايران وافغانستان وغيرهم يا زميل 

الشريعه الاسلاميه غائبه منذ قرون يا زميل 

فلا تضع تلك الدول نصب اعينك ....لانهم طبقوا خطا الشريعه الاسلاميه 

نظرا لحاله الجهل التى نعيشها وتوقف باب الاجتهاد وامور اخرى كثيرة لا يسع ذكرها هنا 

شكرا


----------



## Critic (13 فبراير 2011)

> فالظروف والمكان تغيرت ...وما يصلح بالامس ...قد نحتاج لتغيره اليوم
> 
> وخصوصا اذا كان فى التاريخ مواقف كثيرة تثبت كلامى فى اسئلتك التى تطرحها


*هذا رأيك وحدك*
*السلفيين لهم راى مختلف*
*الاخوان لن يجعلوا اى قيادة للمسيحيين و سيهمشوهم و يحتقروهم*
*و ستكون العزة للمسلم وحده طبقا للشريعة الاسلامية و المسيحى زمى نصرانى درجة تانية تحت الزل و الصغار*
*رأيك لا يمثل الا نفسك*
*ام الاخوان فلن يتوانوا عن تنفيذ الشرع السلفى*


----------



## bob (13 فبراير 2011)

*زميلي legendary man
مع احترامي لكلامك



طالما لم توضحى لى مواقف ستضايقكم فيها الشريعه الاسلاميه غير انكم لا تريدون ذلك وخلاص !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا زميلي لماذا نحن الاقباط يطبق علينا الشريعة الاسلامية زي ما انا مش بطالب مثلا الكتاب المقدس (اكيد خيال )
ابسط حاجة لما طبقوا الشريعة علي الزواج الثاني علي المسيحيين و حصلت الضجة الجامدة اوي 
طيب ما يبقي حكم مدني بيحترم فيه كل الناس غير النظر الي الديانة*


----------



## legendary man (13 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *هذا رأيك وحدك*
> *السلفيين لهم راى مختلف*
> *الاخوان لن يجعلوا اى قيادة للمسيحيين و سيهمشوهم و يحتقروهم*
> *و ستكون العزة للمسلم وحده طبقا للشريعة الاسلامية و المسيحى زمى نصرانى درجة تانية تحت الزل و الصغار*
> ...



عموما يا زميل critic 

انت محسسنى ان السلفيين والاخوان احتكروا الاسلام وحدهم !!!!

وانه لا يحق لاى مسلم ان يفكر ويجتهد لكى يرضى الله ثم يرضى ضميره بما يراه يخدم الجميع 

لا يوجد عندنا احتكار للدين يا critic 

رايك فى سلفيين او اخوان ....هو يخضهم  كجماعه فقط 

لكن الاسلام كيان كبير نرفض فيه الوصايه من احد طالما لم تتوافر فيه الشروط التى نراها انه يجب ان نتبعها 

الاخوان او السلفيين ببساطه يا زميل ...لن يستطيعوا ان يضعوا دستور اسلامى 

لان قدراتهم لن تسمح لهم بذلك !!

فالاول السلفيين  يعود الى الوراء فى كل حياته صغيره وكبيرة محققا مبدا سيطرة الموتى على الاحياء ونظريه قص ولزق 

والثانى الاخوان يجعل من الاسلام مذهب ايدولوجى يريد احتكاره فقط !!!

والاثنان ارفضهم 

وعموما دا رايى يا زميل critic

شكرا


----------



## legendary man (13 فبراير 2011)

bob قال:


> *زميلي legendary man
> مع احترامي لكلامك
> 
> يا زميلي لماذا نحن الاقباط يطبق علينا الشريعة الاسلامية زي ما انا مش بطالب مثلا الكتاب المقدس (اكيد خيال )
> ...



 يا زميلى العزيز 

ان من حقوق الاقباط ...الا نتدخل فى قوانين الكنيسه التى تخصهم 

فالزواج الثانى قبوله او رفضه ...لا يحق لنا كمسلمين ان نتدخل لنفرضه عليكم 

انتم فقط من تضعون قوانين الزواج كما تقتضيها الكتاب المقدس 

والشريعه الاسلاميه لا دخل لها بذلك 

وهذا معروف منذ القدم ان الشريعه الاسلاميه تضع للاقباط حقوق وواجباب 

ومن ضمن حقوقهم ما ذكرت بخصوص الزواج الثانى 

شكرا


----------



## تيمو (13 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> الشريعه الاسلاميه لم تطبق - بشكل صحيح - فى السعوديه وليبا وايران وافغانستان وغيرهم يا زميل
> 
> الشريعه الاسلاميه غائبه منذ قرون يا زميل
> 
> ...


 
العزيز ليجندري ..

المشكلة في ما خططته لك بالأحمر .. فإذا كانت الشريعة لم تُطبّق بالشكل الصحيح في عصرنا هذا ، وكل الأمثلة على تطبيق الشريعة فشلت في الوصول إلى حياة فضلى ، فالخطأ إذن خطأ من؟

الأمثلة في عصرنا اليوم ، أمثلة لا يُحتذى بها ، أمثلة تدعونا نتخذ موقف دفاعي من أي محاولة لتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية : طالبان، حماس، إيران، السعودية ... وغيرهم عندما استلموا مقاليد الحكم أول شيء قاموا به هو قمع المرأة وإلباسها من رأسها لأخمص قدميها وكأن الأحوال في بلدانهم عال العال ، وبقيت المرأة هي المسبب للمشاكل الإقتصادية والإجتماعية والبيئية والتعليمية ووجب التعامل معها بشكل قمعي مُحزن !!

لا تفكر إني مستثني الكنيسة يوم قررت خوض تجربة السياسة ، ولذلك أجد أن الخطأ الأكبر الذي ترتكبه أي دولة هي ربط قوانينها وتشريعاتها بالدين .

فعلياً أعتقد أن العلمانية المدنية بقالب عروبي يُراعي خصوصية ثقافتنا وعاداتنا هي من سيضمن النهوض في مجتمعاتنا للأفضل .. وأنا لا أخصص مصر ولكن أعمم على العالم العربي أجمع .. 

قيل يوماً: السياسة ما إلهاش دين ، فهل من الممكن إلباس السياسة قالب ديني؟ جميع المحاولات الحالية والتاريخية بائت بالفشل !

شكراً


----------



## bob (13 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> يا زميلى العزيز
> 
> ان من حقوق الاقباط ...الا نتدخل فى قوانين الكنيسه التى تخصهم
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه تصدق كلامك عجيب فعلا امال اللي عملوه قبل كده ده كان ايه هزار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
امال بعد كده ممكن يحصل ايه لو طبقت الشريعة كل البنات يلبسوا الحجاب و نصوم رمضان و ............ الخ
شكرا*


----------



## Critic (13 فبراير 2011)

> ان من حقوق الاقباط ...الا نتدخل فى قوانين الكنيسه التى تخصهم


*لو حكم الشرع البلد هيكون الوضع كالاتى :*
*هنكون فى نظر اشرع اهل ذمة*
*و من شروط اهل الذمة انهم يلتزموا باحكام الاسلام و ان لم يفعلوا فأنتقض عهدهم و لك ان تتخيل معاملة الشريعة للحربى ناقض عهده ستكون كمعاملة نبيك لبنى قريظة حينما نقضوا عهدهم و لكم فى النبى اسوة حسنة !*
*لن اطيل*
*لكن تأكد انك فى عالم اخر غير كوكب الارض !*


----------



## قلب الدين (13 فبراير 2011)

هو انتوا مشوفتوش توصيات السلفيين ولا سمعتوا بيان شيخ الازهر ؟؟
علمانية ايه بس انتوا مش فى البلد


----------



## Critic (13 فبراير 2011)

> هو انتوا مشوفتوش توصيات السلفيين ولا سمعتوا بيان شيخ الازهر ؟؟
> علمانية ايه بس انتوا مش فى البلد


*شوفنا و سمعنا*
*على نفسهم*
*المصرين اغلبهم بمسلميها و مسيحييها و باقيها بيكروها الاخوان و بيعتبروهم عملاء امريكا و خونة و ياما شافوا منهم*
*هما هيعودا ينبحوا فى صوتهم و مش هيكسبوا*
*احنا كمسيحيين عددنا فوق ال 15 مليون*
*لو نزلنا رشحنا و ادلينا بصوتنا هتفرق كتير*


----------



## قلب الدين (13 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *شوفنا و سمعنا*
> *على نفسهم*
> *المصرين اغلبهم بمسلميها و مسيحييها و باقيها بيكروها الاخوان و بيعتبروهم عملاء امريكا و خونة و ياما شافوا منهم*
> *هما هيعودا ينبحوا فى صوتهم و مش هيكسبوا*
> ...


 
طيب الاخوان ايام ما كانت الانتخابات بتتزور كان جايبين 80 كرسى بالديموقراطيه هايجيبوا ايه ده غير ان السلفيين اللى كانوا مش بينتخبوا حد زمان هاينتخبوا دلوقتى وهايدوا صوتهم للاخوان 

الاخوان جايين جايين والدستور هايفضل اسلامى لو انتوا حتى 20 مليون هاتعملو ايه اما 65مليون


----------



## Critic (13 فبراير 2011)

> الاخوان جايين جايين والدستور هايفضل اسلامى لو انتوا حتى 20 مليون هاتعملو ايه اما 65مليون


*اطمئن على الاخر*
*المصريين بيكرهوهم و عارفين نواياهم السودة*
*الشباب المتحضر كله يرفض الاخوان و عارف حقيقتهم المرة و مش عايز ايران و لا افغانستان تانية*

*و بعدين احنا عرفنا طريق ميدان التحرير خلاص*
*و رينى كدة لو حصل_فرض بعيد_ ان الاخوان نطوا على الحكم*
*مش هيلحقوا يعودا اسبوع واحد و قلهم باى باى*


----------



## وسام شاه (13 فبراير 2011)

يا اخ علم الدين 

و أي نموذج تفضل: نموذج ايران؟ ام نموذج افغانستان؟ ام نموذج فلسطين؟ ام نموذج الصومال؟

مصر ليست أيا من هذه الدول ..مصر هي اللي اخترعت الديمقراطية في العالم العربي و العالم الاسلامي و افريقيا..

أقولها لك بكل صدق: عشم الاخوان في السلطة هو عشم ابليس في الجنة..


----------



## bubsy100 (14 فبراير 2011)

الدوله العلمانيه والمدنيه هى الحل


----------



## Thunder Coptic (14 فبراير 2011)

لااعتقد ان الشباب الذى ضحى باغالى والنفيس وبدماء التى سالت فى الميدان سيقبل ان يطلق لحيتة ويرتدى الجلباب القصير او ان تطبق عليهم الشريعة الاسلامية من قطع اليد او الجلد وغيرها


----------



## MAJI (14 فبراير 2011)

طالما لم توضحى لى مواقف ستضايقكم فيها الشريعه الاسلاميه غير انكم لا تريدون ذلك وخلاص !!
الشريعة الاسلامية توازي الانفراد بالحكم للحزب الواحد كالحزب الشيوعي والبعثي الذي يفرض قوانين لم يشترك الشعب في وضعها او التصويت عليها .
ثم ان المسلمين مذاهب وكل مذهب يفهم الشريعة الاسلامية بشكل مختلف  فما تسميه انت الشريعة الاسلامية اخرون وهم مسلمون ايضا ينكرونها كما انت انكرت ما يطبق من الشريعة في ايران والسعودية وليبيا وافغانستان


----------



## MAJI (14 فبراير 2011)

والشريعة الاسلامية تلغي الحرية الشخصية للمواطن سواء كان مسيحي او مسلم 
فانها تتدخل في 
اكله وشربه
لبسه
صلاته
عمله
علاقته بالاخرين
وتقريبا في كل شئ
والزمن الان زمن التحرر 
وساحة التحرير تشهد


----------



## legendary man (14 فبراير 2011)

يا زملاء 
اولا ....اختذل الزميل الاول كلامه فى انه يريد دوله مدنيه ....دون ان يخبرنا السبب ؟؟!!

ثانيا ...الزميل الثانى اقتصر الشريعه الاسلاميه على انه لحيه وجلباب قصير ...علما بان هذا كلام السلفيين 
وانا لا اعتبر السلفيين يمثلوا الدين فى شىء حتى تجعل كلامهم حجه على الشريعه الاسلاميه !!!!

بالنسبه لقوانين الشريعه من عقوبات ...فلا تحدث العقوبات الا بعد سنين طويله من بناء الوطن 
لاننا لا يمكن مثلا ان نطبق جلد الذانى ....والشباب لا يجد الزواج نتيجه لظروف البلد القاسيه مثلا !!!!!
ولا يمكن ان نطبق قطع اليد ...ومرتبات الموظفيين لا تكفى لاى شىء !!!

تطبق العقوبات يا زميل ...عندما نصل بالدوله الى المستوى الذى نبطل به حجه الزانى او السارق الخ 
لكنبعدها اذا اتجه الزانى الى الزانى - بالرغم من توافر منتطلبات الزواج فى ايدى الجميع - عندما يطبق عليه الحد ....حفاظا على اخلاق المجتمع 

والرسول ظل 15 عام يبنى فى الدوله الاسلاميه ولم تطبق الشريعه الا فى اواخر عهده ....بعد ان اعطى للناس حقوقهم جميعا ......

واذا كنت لا تعجبك العقوبات الجنائيه فى الشريعه ....
فعليك يا زميل ان تخبرنى لماذا فى احد الفترات فى روسيا ...كانت عقوبه الرشوه هى الاعدام مثلا ؟؟

اتلك هى الرحمه التى تتحدثون عنها !!!!
وعندما سئل رئيس الوزراء الروسى لماذا تلك البشاعه ..رد قائلا ....وهل هناك احد ارتشى بعد ان اعلنا العقوبه !!!!

يعنى العقوبات الجنائيه تحافظ على المجتمع فتمنع السرقه والقتل والزنى وترهيب الناس ....

ثالثا ....الزميل الثالث ....
برده مازالت تاتى بكلام السلفيين لتجعله حجه على الاسلام !!!!!

هل تظن ان الشريعه هى تطبيق طريقه الاكل و.....و......

يا زميلى....الشريعه هى اسرار الاقتصاد والسياسه والاجتماع .....وكيفيه تطبيقها فى مجتمعنا بما يلائم تغيرات الظروف والمكان 

يا جماعه لا تجعلوا احد حجه على الاسلام ....لان كل جماعه مسئوله عن فهمها الخاطىء عن الاسلام 

وليس العكس !!!

شكرا


----------



## Critic (14 فبراير 2011)

*اخ ليجندرى مان*
*انت فى عالم الاحلام و الاوهام*
*امامك ايران و افغانستان و الصومال و لن تحصل سوى على المصائب و الخراب من الصاق الاسلام بالسياسة*

*لماذا علينا ان نتبع سنة رسولك و شريعته ؟!!!*
*لماذا نتبع شريعة بدوية انقضى عليها 1400 سنة ؟!*
*لا نريد هذا هل الموضوع بالاجبار و رغما عن انف رافضين تلك الشريعة السلفية التى لن نجنى منها الا التخلف و التراجع ؟!*
*اذا كان نعم فلا تدعى سماحة الاسلام بل قل اجبار و تعصب اعمى و هنئيا لكم التخلف !*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 فبراير 2011)

اتفق معك تماما وسوف اكتب فى هذا الموضوع المهم جدا لنا


----------



## وسام شاه (14 فبراير 2011)

يا اخي legendary man

كلامك يجسد المشكلة المرعبة في تطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية.

أنت ترى ان السلفيين اخطأوا في فهم الشريعة الاسلامية و أن مفهومك انت عن الشريعة الاسلامية هو الأصح..

السلفيون في المقابل يفولون نفس الكلام : يقولون ان مفهومك خاطئ و انهم هم على حق.. ويرون ان المرأة التي لا تلبس النقاب هي امرأة عاصية و المرأة التي تتعطر هي امرأة زانية و يجب ان يقام عليها الحد...الخ

السؤال الآن: ما الذي يضمن لي ان من  سيطبق الشريعة الاسلامية سيطبقها بالمفهوم الذي اقتنع انا به و ليس بالاسلوب الذي يقتنع هو يه؟

طاليبان ترى من وجهة نظرها انها تطبق الشريعة الاسلامية و الاخوان المسلمون و ايران كذلك مع ان كلا منهم قد يكفر الآخرين..


----------



## legendary man (14 فبراير 2011)

اعذرونى يا جماعه مش هقدر اشارك دلوقتى نظرا للظروف اللى انا فيها 

ساعود للمشاركه قريبا ان شاء الله 

شكرا


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (15 فبراير 2011)

*انها فرصتنا الان وان ضيعناها فلا نلوم لاحقا الا انفسنا

الاخوان يتحركون والحركات الاسلامية تتحرك ونحن لا نتحرك وحين تحصل كارثة نقول ربنا موجود

نعم هو موجود ويمنحنا الفرصة للتحرك الان وعلينا استغلالها والانضمام لاحزاب الشباب الجديدة والاحزاب العلمانية 

حتي لا تسقط مصر وتكون دولة ايدلوجية اسلامية ويتم سحق شعبنا​*


----------



## esambraveheart (15 فبراير 2011)

*
كلام ممتاز
السلبيه يا ما ذلتنا.. و يا ما جابتنا ورا
و اول السلبيين هم اخوتنا اقباط المهجر لانهم " هربوا و فروا في جبن يغيظ و انانية مفرطة" خوفا علي اموالهم و حياتهم و تركوا اخوتهم في اتون النار يكافحون طغيانا ما بعده طغيان و ازاء كل الام و معاناة المسيحيين المضطهدين و  المحاصرين في القطر المصرى الذي يعج بالسلفية و الاخوانجية.. اكتفي هؤلاء بالقاء الحجارة علي الحكومة الاسلامية المتعصبة من بلاد المهجر... "من بعيد" ..كالاطفال الجبناء حتي لا نتهمهم بالجبن و التخاذل و الانانية و في نفس الوقت ليضمنوا سلامتهم و سلامة اموالهم .. لكن لو كانوا موجودين هنا لكانوا اكثر الاقباط جبنا و سلبية و نفاقا للحكومه المستبده خوفا علي اموالهم و خوفا من ان تقل ارباحهم قليلا.

اخوتنا اقباط المهجر .
نتمني ان نراكم و  نرى ايجابيتكم  ليس في الخارج البعيد بل  هنا علي ارض مصر 
نتمني ان نراكم وسطنا الان تشاركونا الالم و الامل بل و الاستشهاد حتي في سبيل تحديد المصير في هذه اللحظات الحاسمة و لتنسوا اموالكم و استثماراتكم قليلا ..
فالحرية لها ثمن ....و لابد من التضحية . ​*


----------



## سضككه (15 فبراير 2011)

سلام ونعمة ،اتمنى ان يعيش مصر في سلام ووئام بعد تغيير حكمه من المغرب ابعث لكم جميعا تحياتي وانتم في قلوبنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

لازم يكون لينا دور فى الانتخابات القادمه ​


----------



## bubsy100 (15 فبراير 2011)

*يا جماعه الموضوع مش بسيط ولا مجرد كتابات على النت بس 
لازم نكون ايجابين بجد ويتم التنبيه على الشباب واﻻسر فى الكنائس و النوادى واجتماعات الصلاه 
فقوا يا اقباط الفرصه لو ضاعت وفيش فرصه تانى *


----------



## bubsy100 (15 فبراير 2011)

*انا مش عارف ليه ادمن المنتدى لم يجعل الموضوع ده موضوع خاص ورئيس عشان كل الى فى المنتدى يشوفه 
انا بكلم عن موضوع محورى وجوهرى وليس راى ومطلوب التعليق  
ياريت مديرين المنتدى الكرام يخصصوا جانب او توبيك رئيسى للموضوع وينشروه على باقى المنتديات 
وكمان اﻻعضاء نتشره فى كل مكان  *


----------



## legendary man (15 فبراير 2011)

عذرا لقطع كلامى 

نعود للموضوع 

علشان نختصر المسافه 

نود ان يوضح لنا احد المسيحين ما هى المشاكل الرئيسيه التى يعانون منها فى مصر - بعيدا عن الشريعه وعن الاخوان وعن المووايل دى كلها - ؟؟


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2011)

*



نود ان يوضح لنا احد المسيحين ما هى المشاكل الرئيسيه التى يعانون منها فى مصر - بعيدا عن الشريعه وعن الاخوان وعن المووايل دى كلها - ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كيف بعيدا عن الشريعة اذا كانت هى سبب كل المصائب ؟!!*
*قل ان اغلب المسلمين يرضعون التعصب من صغرهم فيكون النتيجة كالاتى*

*تنفيذ الشرع ظاهر و باطن فى عدة صور_ملازمة للشرع_ منها :*

*-اضهاد للمسحيين بشكل عام و بكل صوره*
*(ماذا تتوقع بعد ان ينعتنا المسلم كل صلاة بالضالين و بعد سماعنا لشتيمتنا و دعاء شيوخ المساجد علينا و لعنهم لنا مما يبث الحقد و الكره فى قلوب المسلمين لاى مظاهر المسيحية و هذا يولد التعصب ...الم ترى كيف يكظم و يسود وجه اى مسلم حينما يرى فى رقبة اى شخص صليب او سلسلة ذهب و يبدأ فى العنعنة و الاستغفار و ربما البصاق بجانبك او يتعمد الاصطادم بك و هذا حدث معى و مع غيرى !!) (يقول اسوتكم"اضروهم لاضيق الطرق فهل هذا يولد السماحة و احترام الاخر ام ماذا ؟ ) (كيف تتوقع ان يتوقف الشيوخ عن لعننا و اسوتكم كان يلعننا كل صلاة ؟!!! )*

*-عدم تولى المسيحيين المناصب القيادية حتى لو اثبت كفائته (حرام شرعا)*

*-الارهاب الاسلامى من قلتنا و حرق كنائسنا و صوره الاخرى*
*(مهما تبرأت منه لن يفيد ... فهم مسلمون يقومون به ليس من تلقاء انفسهم بل بدافع تنفيذ ايات واضحة و صريحة بالنسبة لهم فحتى لو لك رأى مخالف لن يؤثر هذا على استمرار ممارستم للارهاب تنفيذا لايات القرآن)*

*-التعسف فى قوانين بناء الكنائس و بذل جهد خارق لتعطيل بناء اى كنيسة عملا بالشرع *
*و لك ان تطلع على هذا لتعرف من اين استمد المسلمين تعصبهم ى هذا الامر :*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163940* 

*-مظاهر من التخلف السمعى و اجبار الغير على سماع ما لا يريد*
*من اذان و خاصة فجرا و قرآن فى المواصلات رغما عن انفك و هذا مستمد من السنة الشريفة*

*-فلسفة العنجهة و العزة و التعالى باعتبار ان الارض ارضه و ارض اسلامية*
*و نحن ضيوف يمن علينا بأحسانه و اكبر دليل على هذا ان المسلم يضع خطوطا حمراء على المادة الثانية و يفديها بروحه ؟!!!*
*و يظهر هذا فى كثير من المواقف حينما يصرخ فى وجهك متعصب "مش كفاية اننا سايبنكوا تعيشوا معانا ....الخ الخ من الجمل التى توحى ان حياتنا منة اسلامية و ليس حق تكفله لنا الدولة فى ارضنا كمواطنين !!!! )*

*فتسمح تخبرنى كيف سيتخلى المسلمين عن تلك العادات طالما الشرع يأمرهم بها ؟*
*العلهم سيتخلوا عن الشرع فى سبيل الديمقراطية !؟*
*لا عجب ان شيوخ التكفير حرموا الديمقراطية و المواطنة و قالوا انها ضد مبادئ الاسلام !!!*
*لهذا انا اخبرك ان المشكلة ليس لها حل طالما الاسلام موجود*
*لانك ان امتنعت انت و غيرك عن تلك الافعال لن يمتنع الساعون نحو ارضاء الله و رسوله و للعلم هم الطبقة العريضة من الشعب المصرى هذا بعدما سيطر الفكر الوهابى على عقول الاغلبية !*
*و دمت بود*


----------

